# Big Bacon Smoke/ Lots of Qview



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2010)

Several of us decided to go together and do a bacon smoke. We ended up getting 3 cases of bellies that in total weigh 170 lbs. Most if not all of it will get cured using Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon seasoning and cure. The bellies are in the refrigerator right now starting the defrost. They were stuck together well and tomorrow I'll try to get them apart and stack them a little better hopefully split them up between two fridges.








More to come as we progress


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2010)

Jerry good luck to all you  involved-I think you know I have a BIG smile looking at those pics.


----------



## bassman (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a downright ambitious project you're starting on, Jerry!  Good luck and I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 5, 2010)

I need to buy some stretch pants...


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea I'll be prepping about 75 pounds of bellies this weekend. I"ll be using pancake Syrup and brown sugar instead of honey (cheaper). I will have to take photos and document all like I did with our snack stick adventure. 
Gee Piney ur sure gettin serious about makin bakin!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 5, 2010)

That is some serious belly! Good luck and thanks for keeping us in the loop. How do you like the flavor you get with the Hi Mountain BB seasoning?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2010)

I like it and everybody thats tried it has too. I have a few other cures and may try them but with this much it may just be easier doing it all the same and what we know works.

Bob wish you lived closer to help with this one it should be fun


----------



## ronp (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of bacon. Good luck with it.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 5, 2010)

Who wants a BLT? I do! 

Good luck Jerry.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not alone on this project Mballi, Sumosmoke, Grouper Sandwich, Kayak MacGyver, and a friend thats not on here are all in on this one


----------



## marty catka (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot of swine have given up the ghost for this project!  Whoo-hoo! Keep us in Qview, gotta see how this progresses.  Starting to salivate already though.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a ton of bacon!  I'll stay tuned


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow Piney, That's a lot of Bacon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I remember correctly, you have an actual smoke "house"---Right ??

12 pounds takes up my top two racks in my little MES.


Can't wait to see the massive finished product!
Bearcarver


----------



## bob the noob (Mar 5, 2010)

Dang... the most I've ever done is about 100 lbs.  I'm starting about 60 lbs smoking tonight.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 5, 2010)

Yummy... I love bacon.  Only problem is I am about out of the first batch I made already and its only been a week.  BBB rocks.

Gonna have to find some bellies somewhere too.


----------



## jdt (Mar 5, 2010)

that is one heck of a pile of bellies, good luck


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep lots of bacon for sure. Might take a while to defrost that. Good luck.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now I have my bags full of bread mayo and a couple of heads of lettuce and I'm on my way Jerry. I'll have to stop for the tomatoes but I'll be there full the big smoke too.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG!

Dry Cure or Brine Cure?

Take lots of pics of the process and keep us posted.

It's one thing to do a couple small slabs, but another to undertake this operation.


Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL---Just thought of that----You better use a wide angle lens for the Qview!


BC


----------



## jak757 (Mar 6, 2010)

Man that is a boatload of bacon!  Good for you guys.  Can't wait to see further installments....


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 7, 2010)

Such a pretty sight .... all those bellies lined up for our bellies! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I may not make it up there for the smoke but am 100% appreciative of Jerry including me in the bulk purchase of the bellies. Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2010)

The bellies are defrosting just fine I took them all out and re stacked them hopefully we can begin curing on the 10th or 11th and smoke them on the 20th and 21st.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 7, 2010)

We'd put down 30 bellies at a time in a 55 gal. drum and cover with brine, let pickle for minimum 21 days, then smoke in the smokehouse, 4 rows of 7-8 bellies each.  Some weeks we'd have to do 2 batches if we were selling a lot (300lbs. per batch).  I had to slice with a manual slicer every single pound, too, lol!  Thin, medium, thick, extra thick with the rind and without the rind!  It sold well in a town of 500 people; had lots of traveling trade going through coming to see the store, etc.  Brings back a lot of memories!  Good luck on your smoke, I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2010)

Sure wish I had a walk in cooler to do something like that Pops oh well maybe someday


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2010)

Well today Kayak McGyver, Mballi, and Grouper Sandwich and I got together to cut the skin off the bellies and put them in cure actually I mostly goofed off and measured out cure while they did the work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was the first time they tried cutting the skin off (not fun) and first time curing for a couple of them. We have 16 bellies and all started right around 10 lbs give or take and most ended up right around 8 after the skin removal. We used Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure on all of them (glad I bought the 5 lb bag) I'm sorry to say none of us thought to take pictures. I will tend to the bellies for the next 10 days and we will start the smoking on the 20th and I promise we won't forget the pics again


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes it was fun we had a blast cutting off the skin ( next time they'll be skinless) and then rubbing the bellies with the cure. Measured out perfectly by Jerry and Justin. But it is all good some we will all get back together and smoke bellies, eat some good smoked ribs and drink adult beverages and wally water. Till then 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh yea I will bring a camera too.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmmm. No pic's? I don't think it really happened.....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2010)

C'mon Piney, you didn't forget the pics. You just didn't have a wide angle lens for that herd of bellies.  






I can't wait to see this extravaganza,
Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like fun, you guys. Miss being there with ya!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2010)

I told you we'd take pics today so here they are
Loading em up













Starting the smoke







Getting there













About to put it in the fridge for the flavor to meld


----------



## got14u (Mar 21, 2010)

Holly bacon smoke batman !!!! that is A LOT!!!!! whay to go !


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 21, 2010)

And yes,it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2010)

More pics when we slice it tomorrow yea I know I like to let it meld a few days before slicing but its not in the schedule so we'll slice it ziplock the bacon and try to let it meld in the bag a few days before everybody packages their own. Everybody that was part of this fortunately has a vacuum sealer


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks tasty Jerry.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the bread and the mayo and I'm a running for the tomatea stand too. I'll be there with some bells on and the towels for the BLT breakfast feast we fixin to have at "Jerry's Cook Shed".  So it's high oh the merry O an we will go to tallahassee and do some slicing O.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2010)

Great job on a mess of great bacon, guys !
Hope I don't miss the pics of it all sliced up, but if I do, here ya go------------>>>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2010)

Heres the slicing pics













Lots of Bacon













Something tells me there's gonna be a lot of bacon cooking soon


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 21, 2010)

We just finished BLT's for supper. Probably gonna have bacon again for breakfast followed by an angioplasty for lunch.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats an awful pretty site there in the fridge Jerry-great job you all.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob without your help and knowledge I'd probably still be trying to figure out my first bacon smoke so thank you


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2010)

Man that looks soooo good Jerry, and I know it tastes even better. Nice work!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow!  That's a whole lotta bacon goin' on!


----------



## jdt (Mar 22, 2010)

next time we wanna see it all in one pile, bacon mountain! very nice job guys


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2010)

AWESOME !
Just Awesome !


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2010)

OK here`s a newbe question. Why didn`t you leave the skin on ?


----------



## davef63 (Mar 22, 2010)

looks great! what smoker temps did you go with? thanks,
dave


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2010)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!

I'm Curious how much you started with and what you ended with?  I would assume the difference would be waste.

Great Job!



Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 22, 2010)

Some people do leave the skin on I prefer doing it without the skin. 

We kept it below 100 for the most part the entire time.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 23, 2010)

Jerry we all start somewhere,I think for You it was seeing my slabs hanging in the smoker-for me it was seeing anothers in there smoker,so with the exceptional bacon smoke you all put on for  SMF and the awsome Q-view supplied I have a feeling were gonna have ALOT more trying there hand at this. Thanks for the good words my friend.


----------

